# Ace pictures



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Andrea he is beautiful! I love how proud he looks when he's moving! 

Thank you Lynne for taking such beautiful pics so we could share!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! He is stunning!

I love how high he holds his head :wub:

Congrats to you, Ace and everyone involved! I know he'll be a champion in no time!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He's gorgeous!!  Maltese don't walk, they prance Jill


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Ace takes my breath away, what a regal little guy he is! Congratulations on the big wins thus far, I'm sure he'll be a champ in no time!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> He's gorgeous!! Maltese don't walk, they prance Jill[/B]


I tend to think they float. I love watching them in ring, especially when it is so obvious that _they_ enjoy it. I've said it before, it is definitely "Poetry in Motion."


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he's beautiful, andrea. :wub: simply beautiful. :wub: i know he'll continue to make you proud. :aktion033:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Andrea, He is a very nice puppy. Congratulations on how well he is doing. He looks like a little go getter. Dian and Cathy have done a great job with him.

Tina


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That boy is every bit a CHAMPION :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Ace is gorgeous! Congratulations on his wins :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, the pics are great. I love especially the one of him walking ... such poise!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

WTG, Andrea & Ace!!
Marie & the Boys


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We hadn't seen any pic for a while, so Lynne thanks for taking these and Andrea thanks for sharing.

OMG -- he's really grown up and is looking soooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous. Of course, I've always loved his head which has just gotten better and better. :wub: :wub: 

You can tell how well he moves just from looking at the pic where he's "struttin' his stuff". :smilie_daumenpos: 

Congrats again on the majors. Nice what to start a show career. And Reserve to a major isn't too shabby either.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh the pictures are gorgeous! What a little showman! He really does look like a pro! Hard to believe this is his first time to show. Congrats again, Andrea!

Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ace is absolutely stunning!!! :wub: Congrats Andrea, Ace, Dian, and Cathy!!! :aktion033: Ace is going to be Champion in no time at all!!! Thanks so much for sharing Andrea!!! :thumbsup: I'm so excited for you, your husband, and your fur family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG is he ever GORGEOUS!!!!!!! :smheat: :smheat: Thank you for sharing your beautiful baby with us.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He is just stunning!! And Lynn is right...he is so definitely strutting his stuff when he's walking!! I so wish I lived closer so I could have gone. When I first heard Indiana my heart skipped a beat. But it was down south and I'm way up north. If there is ever a time when Ace or any of Stacy's or Tina's or anyone else's I'm not thinking of right now is in the Chicago area please let me know. I'd love to go!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a beautiful boy, quite stunning!!!! Congratulations, I know you are so proud of him. Love the pictures. He has such big dark eyes and that dark pigmented nose. Love the pic of him gliding around the ring. He deserves to win!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Andrea,

Thanks for sharing Ace with us.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone who showed their support and had nice things to say! I'm so very excited and lucky to have such a beautiful boy and great friends here at SM!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> He is just stunning!! And Lynn is right...he is so definitely strutting his stuff when he's walking!! I so wish I lived closer so I could have gone. When I first heard Indiana my heart skipped a beat. But it was down south and I'm way up north. If there is ever a time when Ace or any of Stacy's or Tina's or anyone else's I'm not thinking of right now is in the Chicago area please let me know. I'd love to go![/B]


Oh I would love to meet you!

The closest I'm going to be is Michigan for the National Maltese specialty sept 8-11. Maybe you can go to that one? It's so much fun, it really is!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Ace :wub: looks spectacular. So glad he's doing well in show. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:aktion033: way to go ace :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What wonderful photos of Ace.. that next to the last just blew me away.. such a "presence' he has!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you all, you are great!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG Andrea his face is absolutely amazing.... and I love the picture of him walking...his little head looks so proud and wow he is so beautiful!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=33571:bravo.gif] [attachment=33571:bravo.gif] [attachment=33571:bravo.gif]

Wow! Ace is absolutely breathtaking! No wonder you are so proud!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my!! What a doll baby.

Once again, Congrats!! I am so very proud of Ace. :aktion033:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> He's gorgeous!! Maltese don't walk, they prance Jill[/B]


I agree they are prancers.
He is just geogeous!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

He has matured into quite the stunning little boy. Congrats again to you and Ace, he is beautiful.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG Andrea!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, he's gorgeous! :wub: :aktion033:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

OMG, he's stunning. Look at his face! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Congrats again Andrea!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG I am DYING over here!! He is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG just look at him...he is gorgeous alright.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Andrea-he is just stunning beyond words :aktion033: He even looks more adult when I last saw him! I am so proud of Ace-you don't even know :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW! :aktion033: 

Go ACE!

This is so awesome Andrea. I know how excited you must be. I am wishing him luck for the rest of the weekend.

But what happened to us being show buddies? If you finish ACE this fast, I won't get to show with you...Unless, you have another to show???? 

Ace is a doll. Thanks for sharing his beautiful pictures. :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: WOW :wub: Andrea! Ace is so beautiful!!! I love seeing pictures of him and now seeing pictures of him in the ring... awww congrats!! he is STUNNING!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh wow! congratulations. I bet it was so exciting and fun together. especially cause it's outdoors. I love that!

this one is my favourite.
look at little king ace walking proudly







*


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Your puppy is beautiful!!! :wub: I know he'll be a champion in no time!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: GO ACE GO ACE GO ACE :chili: :chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg, he is just stunning!!! He absolutely looks like a champion. You all have done an amazing job!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Ace is stunning! :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> :aktion033: Ace is stunning! :aktion033:[/B]


Thank you Pat.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Awwwww! Really cute pictures at the show!!! He is so cute!!! And has a beautiful coat!!! Good Job Ace!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

As put by Sassy's mommy, Ace IS stunning. Congratulations on your wins. You now have the hardest part over with. In the first picture he looks like an angel and the one of him moving is awesome. He does look so proud of himself. I know you are proud of him, too. Please keep sharing his successes with SM.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Ace is stunning :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There's no stopping the boy now.....the next TOP Maltese in the world.....right here...in our family! How exciting!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea - he looks every bit a champion. So proud in his prance. I'm so thrilled for you!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just checking in to see if you've heard how he did today...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay Ace!! :aktion033: Way to make us all proud :innocent: You are one hot dog :smheat:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ace looks adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Ace won best puppy today and got himself another award. I'm so very proud of him and so thankful..
> 
> Thank you to everyone for saying such nice things about him. :grouphug: Hopefully fingers crossed, he will be our Westminster boy..as I will surely be specialing him! Whoever will be at Nationals next year will see him! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


How exciting!!!! :biggrin: Congrats again Ace and Andrea!!! :aktion033: You must be so proud of your lil boy!!! I'm so thrilled for you!!! :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ace you are going to be the Westminster champion, I just know it :aktion033: congrats mommy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Ace you are going to be the Westminster champion, I just know it :aktion033: congrats mommy[/B]


Thank you very much!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I love watching Maltese at the Dog Show and sure would enjoy seeing Ace at one some day.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Ace looks really great. Dian must be so proud for both breeding and showing him.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Ace won best puppy today and got himself another award. I'm so very proud of him and so thankful..
> 
> Thank you to everyone for saying such nice things about him. :grouphug: Hopefully fingers crossed, he will be our Westminster boy..as I will surely be specialing him! Whoever will be at Nationals next year will see him! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I just have to say it again, he is breathtakingly stunning--I can't stop looking at your sig pic--how can you get more perfect than that???


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you so much Pam. Stacy was so sweet to offer to make me a siggy of Ace. Isn't it great? I love it! Thank you Stacy!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522404
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say the same thing........To me they float with the wind blowing their hair back :innocent: Wow, he is so handsome :thumbsup: You have every reason to be a proud Mommy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Championship here he comes :aktion033:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Ace is STUNNING. You must be so proud!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: Andrea he is wonderful! I'm so happy for you and glad you got the pictures! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow, he looks amazing!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is one gorgeous little guy :wub: :wub: :wub: I like that prancing picture too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats!!! I love the pics of Ace...and I love his little strut! You must be so proud of him!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

He is such a beautiful dog! AMAZING!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Ace is _stunning_ and looks so _elegant _in the ring - CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I love his face! Congrats!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your support and sweet comments on my boy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thank you so much Pam. Stacy was so sweet to offer to make me a siggy of Ace. Isn't it great? I love it! Thank you Stacy![/B]


Oh you're welcome! It was such a fantastic pic to work with, the credit goes to Lynne for taking it!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW! Ace looks handsome!! Good luck!! But he's a winner to me!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I knew he was a winner and sooooo stunning!

~Daisy


----------

